# Telephone technical jiggery pokery



## wobble12 (Jun 27, 2005)

Does anyone know about Skype?

Saw it on a documentary a while back, and a friend asked about it today.

What I recall, its some kind of pc based way of making cheap calls long distance.

Does anyone have any good/bad opinions about it, or better/worse companies offering similar systems?

I make quite a few national calls in UK, and have a friend who calls the US a lot, so opinions on such systems would be welcome.


----------



## Smitty (Jun 27, 2005)

www.skype.com

Of course, WebNonsense won't let me access the site.

HTH,

Smitty


----------



## starl (Jun 27, 2005)

I installed it, but haven't used it yet. But spoke with a few users I know and they really like it.


----------

